# Yanni's back!



## jsmusicbox

Yanni, the legendary composer is going to include VOICES in his songs for the first time ever. Some of the amazing vocalists include: Nathan Pacheco, Chloe, Ender Thomas and Leslie Mills. This is going to be awesome, and I found on his website that he’s going to have a PBS Special called “YANNI VOICES: LIVE FROM THE FORUM IN ACAPULCO”, premiering March 2nd. Can’t wait!


----------



## JTech82

jsmusicbox said:


> Yanni, the legendary composer is going to include VOICES in his songs for the first time ever. Some of the amazing vocalists include: Nathan Pacheco, Chloe, Ender Thomas and Leslie Mills. This is going to be awesome, and I found on his website that he's going to have a PBS Special called "YANNI VOICES: LIVE FROM THE FORUM IN ACAPULCO", premiering March 2nd. Can't wait!


Oh great now I can officially vomit.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> Oh great now I can officially vomit.


LOL

Jim


----------



## Lang

Having read the OP, I somehow know that this is a composer I would not enjoy.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Yannis Chrisomallis sucks! New age dross reaches new hights!


----------



## Sid James

Yanni is to classical what Kenny G is to jazz. They both don't come across as musicians in those genres. They just want to be superstars and rake in bags of money. They are pests, although that might be putting it a bit too strongly!


----------

